# Smokin' cheese on a Bubba Smoker and using the  original a-ma-z-in w/hickory Q/View!!!



## rp ribking (Jul 15, 2012)

The heat from the sun warms this smoker to about 80*-100*. Perfect for cold smokin'. Temp went to 106*, I just added ice to the pan. Using Todd's smoke generator and smokin' cheese for the 1st time!!! Got some TBS going on, I wasn't sure if I could get the smoke thru this large of a smoker, but then I have been wrong before, once. Thanks for lookin'!!



























	

		
			
		

		
	
!


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 28, 2012)

So how did it turn out? Are you letting it age?


----------



## driedstick (Aug 6, 2012)

come on!!!! Your killin us here, are they done yet - sure does look like a good start.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 6, 2012)

How did it turn out?


----------

